# TPC - TPC Consolidated



## System (4 December 2015)

On December 4th, 2015, TEL.Pacific Limited changed its name to TPC Consolidated Limited.


----------



## The Triangle (30 January 2022)

2021 EPS: 41 cents
2020 EPS: 30 cents
2019 EPS: 20 cents
2018 EPS: 28 cents

From what I can see, minimal debt, 7+ million in cash.  Payable and receivables look reasonable and the past two years have had good operating cashflows (18/19 not good).  $3.60/share is pretty fair and looks like it should approach a 5% dividend this year if earnings have held up.      Probably a little too illiquid for my taste.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

with $45mill market cap, TPC , the owner and operator of "" _leading electricity and gas retailer CovaU_ (pronounced “cover you” ) "" , is poised to 


> _strengthen sales verticals, further expand its geographic footprint, execute more power purchase agreements, invest further in business efficiency technologies and explore value add M&A opportunities_.



but don't they all do this?

Without playing_ The Card _too strongly, it looks like they have a successful niche with a sector of SME businesses, providing the basics.


----------



## The Triangle (1 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> with $45mill market cap, TPC , the owner and operator of "" _leading electricity and gas retailer CovaU_ (pronounced “cover you” ) "" , is poised to
> 
> but don't they all do this?
> 
> Without playing_ The Card _too strongly, it looks like they have a successful niche with a sector of SME businesses, providing the basics.



Well, TPC spanked yesterday on a poor half year result:  EPS: 3 cents

Market cap now at $2.11/share is $24 million and they are reporting $1.77/share in NTA.

It's still a risky microcap play but they are growing revenues with minimal debts and keeping their costs reasonably steady.  I haven't a fantastic understanding of the electricity and gas resale market but I thought with appropriate hedges it can be reasonably managed.   So hopefully this is just a bit of a poor half for the company as it looks like their cost blowouts came from what they paid on the wholesale market.   Will continue to keep an eye on this one and do a little more research.


----------

